# Jack Dempsey Question



## dannyduke823 (Oct 13, 2014)

Hello all. I'm new to the forum but not new to the hobby of fish keeping itself. I do however have a problem. I have a pretty skittish lone Jack Dempsey in a 75 gallon all alone. I was wondering is there any other cichlid you guys would suggest keeping with the JD. I have done some research and it seems to me if I'm quoting this right that the female JD has the teal spots on the face and gills and this is what I do have. What would you guys recommend I do? I'm sure I could just keep her alone but it gets kind of boring and I would like to see what is compatible. Thanks for any advice or input.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

How large is the JD and how long has it been kept alone? Also, if you post a pic or two we should be able to give you an accurate ID on it's sex.


----------



## dannyduke823 (Oct 13, 2014)

Ty CjCichlid for responding. The JD is more or less about 6 to 7 inches and has been kept alone for about 2 years now. I will do my best to try and get a picture but when I walk up to the tank with my iphone for a pic torpedo running but I will try and get the best pic I can. This is what I have for an update. And tank is 4 ft long and more width then height to max out a 75 gallon.


----------



## dannyduke823 (Oct 13, 2014)

Here is the best picture I could get of my JD


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

You have a male there. A female will have the spangles covering the gill plate.

It will prove difficult to add anything to the tank due to his size and being alone his entire life. A complete rescape would be mandatory.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

+1 to everything Iggy said..

At this point, your best bet as far adding stock to the tank would be to give him a girlfriend. Other than that, you could try to add a few other moderately sized cichlids however the odds in something like that working out wouldn't be in your favor.


----------



## dannyduke823 (Oct 13, 2014)

Tyvm for the responses Iggy and Cj I will have to shop around for a female for him.


----------

